# Idaho perch



## LSSUfishmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

I live and work in Idaho sometimes. These are from Cascade lake, a large lake in the mountains of central Idaho. Its basically a flooded mountain valley and is extremely fertile with little to no fishing pressure(by Michigan standards). Small jigs tipped with pieces of nightcrawler in 8-15 fow with the occasional 20"+ rainbows.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow that looks scenic

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Great job on the fish, beautiful.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Those perch have some big bellies and nice color - very nice.


----------



## unclepaully (Nov 26, 2007)

Very nice fish and scenery!


----------



## lee001 (Jan 7, 2012)

LSSUfishmaster said:


> I live and work in Idaho sometimes. These are from Cascade lake, a large lake in the mountains of central Idaho. Its basically a flooded mountain valley and is extremely fertile with little to no fishing pressure(by Michigan standards). Small jigs tipped with pieces of nightcrawler in 8-15 fow with the occasional 20"+ rainbows.


 That is hands down the most Beautiful site in the World !! And some nice perch too .....


----------

